

Sourceforge Attack: Full Report - Tichy
http://sourceforge.net/blog/sourceforge-attack-full-report/ 

======
billiob
Can't you use the direct link <http://sourceforge.net/blog/sourceforge-attack-
full-report/> ? Your link adds nothing, not even a slight analyze.

~~~
Tichy
It may surprise you, but I didn't know about the direct link. I googled for
the sourceforge hack because I was curious about an update on the situation.

This lead me to this site:
[http://packetstormsecurity.org/news/view/18549/Sourceforge-H...](http://packetstormsecurity.org/news/view/18549/Sourceforge-
Hacked..-Again.html) in which I recognized the blog from the days before. Now
looking again I see that it is an iframe hijacked blog by the
packetstormsecurity thing, which I missed the first time around. From that
blog I found the link I posted, which obviously also was still in the bloody
iframe.

So it is just another case of Google not ranking the original content higher
than some SEO-optimizer's repost. My apologies :-(

